# new web comic JAN 13!



## TheLunaWolf (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello gentlemen and ladies!

I am going to be launching a web comic based around a space bound RPG group! 

Following our shenanigans throughout the galaxy this comic will be the ultimate in awesome!

If you want to follow the progress of this comic then head on over to,
http://girthespacemarine.wordpress.com/

thanks for the time!

D:security:


----------



## TheLunaWolf (Aug 21, 2010)

art blog is updated!

girthespacemarine.wordpress.com

oh, and i started a kickstarter!
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/695678234/worlds-end-comics-presents-dignity-aside

please! spread the word! and the love!

thanks gents!
D


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

The artwork looks great, can't wait to see some actual comics.


----------



## TheLunaWolf (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello gents!

I just wanted to let you all know that the prologue for my Web comic is going to be launched tomorrow evening! And that I will also be raffling off the pages to one lucky reader!

I also started a kickstarter that ends in ten days!
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/695678234/worlds-end-comics-presents-dignity-aside

I know times are tough but if you or anyone you know would be willing to donate I would be forever grateful! And there are some pretty cool prizes to get too!

Thank you for your time Gentleman!


----------



## TheLunaWolf (Aug 21, 2010)

Well, it's up! 
head on down and check it out, issue 0: Boots on the Ground is now out for viewing at girthespacemarine.wordpress.com

thanks for your time! I hope you enjoy it!


----------

